# Trying to find software!!



## standingsotall (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi, I am trying to find mac software (freeware would be nice) that will list a product (the image) on one side with the price on the other. 
For example, I take pictures of all the merchandize at my work and I also am in charge of our internet sales, I want a program that will have; say a list of all our jeans/tops/jumpsuits.. etc with the photo and style number, then next to it have the price. 

If anyone knows of any, can you please recommend.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 2, 2009)

Not free but I use FileMaker. Basically a customizable database software that would be perfect for what you want to do.


----------



## alexk82 (Oct 30, 2009)

wow filemaker is 299, anyone else with a suggestion


----------



## JamesMason (Oct 30, 2009)

Open offices database software ?


----------

